# The Mini Rex



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok I figured, since some people had this awesome idea for breeders who raise different breeds to show "blogs" or "timelines" of baby bunnies to adulthood, that I would start with the Mini Rex, since I have a "litter" right now. 

Kalea-Rae, just a few hours old: 







At two (or three?) days old: 






And here three pictures I JUST took! Kalea-Rae at 5 days old!

















She looks like she's going to be a BEW! Isn't she so gorgeous! And very healthy! Lily only seems to want to feed her in the mornings though. This morning Lily got in the nestbox and fed Lily and we weren't even watching! Actually, we were still sleeping; but I woke up and saw her get in there. I fell asleep while Lily was still in the nestbox, and when I woke up...botta bing, Kalea had a HUGE tummy!


Emily


----------



## BSAR (Feb 15, 2008)

I think her new nickname should be Miss Piggy!! lol. She is such a porker, but she was most likely hungry because last night lily didn't let her get much food.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL! She's so cute!!! I hope she has blue eyes!!

Her tummy is round! What a good mama Lily is! Maybe her milk came in really heavy now or something? 

Anything with Willow?


----------



## BSAR (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope nothing with Willow. I cleaned her bottom some more today. But basically she just has a lot of pee stains (butt bath will take care of that) and one chunk of poo stuck on her. But I am slowly pulling it off as not to hurt her. I got most of it off today and yesterday so I play on finishing today and then giving her a butt bath tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah that's what I was thinking BBB. Either that, or Lily just let Kalea nurse for like a half hour! Lol. Well probably just 10 minutes, but I'm betting the milk is really flowing now! 


Lily will hop in the box to check KaShelea every time she makes a sound. It's so cute  She is also like feeding Kalea snacks inbetween meals as well. Making sure her baby is full, plus without a lot of kits, she wants to relieve the pressure from the milk. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 15, 2008)

Woah, I don't know how I typed KaShelea, lol. It should say Kalea. Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

More photos soon? :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i'll get some more pictures later.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Yeah i'll get some more pictures later.



I will...this is my post, Mandi, so I'll be updating it, but thanks anyways. You can still take the pictures, but I'll take some too, but I'll be updating this. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Feb 17, 2008)

I can update it to. I am allowed to post pictures on here because we share the same house and all so i can post pictures on this website, the website just doesn't belong to you for updates. I can update things to and I am not going to make a new post to do that in because no one would come to it and it is pointless to when they're are already two posts about this topic.:shame


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 17, 2008)

you guys like share the same house lol so why dont you just yell it down the hallway or speak to each otheras the people who read this want toread about kalea not about your arguement. Sorry if that sounds harsh or that. 

She is really cute though what colours the dad?


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 17, 2008)

Double post sorry.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 18, 2008)

No problem, Pep. 

Bruce is a chinchilla colour.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 19, 2008)

New pictures! Ok, the first few pictures are of Kalea when she was 7 days old (and I'll put captions, don't worry) And then some new ones taken just 15 minutes before I'm posting this, when she is 9 days old!





^**Kalea-Rae, 7 days old!




^^**More 7-day-old piccies!





^**"I want down!" 




^^**Here is Lily & Kalea's set-up. 




^^**Side angle of their setup. 

NINE DAY OLD PICTURES!!:




^^** So Cuttee!




^^*Somebody looks tired! 




^^*Ever so closer to opening her eyes...hopefully tomorrow!


Enjoy!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2008)

She is soooo cute!


She's a big girl! I can't wait for her eyes to open!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 19, 2008)

what a cutie! Can she fit through the NIC grid? it looks like she could figure it out if she was determined!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks FS!


Tundra, thanks! Well she hasn't started coming out of the NIC grids yet, and I don't think she could fit...her tummies WAY too fat! But, when she does start coming out, we're going to figure out how to put some chicken wire or something on the NIC grids, so she doesn't get out, etc. 

Emily


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I fostered, I would have to double up the grids on the cages so they over lapped. Otherwise I would have babies all over the living room.

Babies can squeeze through the bars of NIC panels until they are about 12 weeks old. Rule of thumb is that if they can fit their head through the hole, the rest of the body will follow.

You should be safe until Kalea-Rae starts wondering around.

I used some cable ties (zap/zip straps) to hold the grids together.

--Dawn


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok Thanks Aurora. 

BIG NEWS::biggrin2: Just about 30 minutes ago, we had Kalea out, checking on her and petting her and we noticed she was looking at us! Her eyes were beginning to open, they were just little slits, but we could see them and she could see a little. It's so exciting! We were begging her to open them the rest of the way, but everytime we tried to hold her eye open to look at the colour, she would shut it. lol. 

We're going to see if she's opened them all the way right now, but you'll all definitley have cute open-eye-pictures tomorrow and you'll know her colour!


As for the NIC panels, we're going to attach blankets to the bottom row for now. Just in case she gets out, then later we'll add some protective fencing, etc. 

Emily


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 20, 2008)

Emily, you can find something called wire mesh at most hardware stores if you want to use that, I know Rosie (maherwoman) uses it on her cages.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Tundra. 

For now, we clipped some blankets to the bottoms of the bottom-row-NIC panels. Kalea only got out once so far, and it was this morning, so we could watch her; and then we put up the blankets, and stuff. She didn't get out during the day though, she just slept all day. She's still sleeping.

She still won't let us look at her eyes more closely to tell what colour they are! They look red, but then they look blue....lol. We're just going to have to wait until she needs to use them for everything, lol! 

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

Such a cutie - bet she'll be a lot of fun....

Peg


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 21, 2008)

Peg, I sure hope so! 

We're planning on keeping her for a while (I've found someone who's selling Loads of cages! So we may be redoing part of our rabbitry! yay!) and then I'm going to show her at Spring Youth Fair in May (She'll be 3 months old) and then we'll decide if we're going to keep her or sell her. 

She's show quality....well her colour anyway, so I'm hoping she will do good on the show table. Plus, Karlee (FallingStar) might get her, if we sell her, etc. or she has a black mini rex buck that could mate with Kalea once she's older.....

I'm really excited to see how Karlee's bun Winston (her Mini Rex) does on the table, as well as Kalea. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll have new pictures today for everyone! The smorning it was too cute, she was out running around in the playpen, and she got back in the nestbox on her own! We were so happy! She just crawled to the back and cuddled deep. 

I was wondering, do you have to have the parents' pedigrees and the babies pedigree to be able to show a kit that you raised in the Breeders Classics at shows? Because, If Kalea is able to be shown in Mini Rex type and she does really well, then I'd love to show her in Breeders' Classics. 

Emily....

Will update later with pictures!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok so I have something way cuter than pictures, lol! I have a video of Kalea! Of course, I'll have pictures later as well....oh and yesterday was her first day outside...she was OK with it, but we'll probably take her out again sometime this week if it's nice out. She may come out for about 10 minutes today. Yesterday she was out maybe for 10 minutes, but nothing more. It was a little chilly, but it's nicer out today....

Oh yah, you're probably wanting to see the video: 

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa297/Blueskyacresrabbitry_2007/?action=view&current=MPG_0001.flv

Enjoy!!

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

She's so cute - I bring mine out for a long time once their eyes are open - like half an hour or more.....they play on the bed, etc. Its a great way to socialize them AND give mama a break...

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Babies are so cute. I loved your video....it really put a smile on my face. I have two mini-rex gals and I often wish that i could have seen them as babies. I don't think my Sparky was ever small!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2008)

Peg, yeah we usually let her come out around the playpen and outside it for about 20 minutes, but we'll start bringing her out more and stuff. Once she's 3 weeks old we'll bring her outside every day it's nice, so she can scamper and run. She's coming to our 4-h meeting (maybe) when she's 4 weeks old, so we're trying to get her very social and all, but we get all our babies really social. 

Thanks, Slave. lol. I'm sure you'll all be seeing LOTS of videos of her! I'll take some video of her at the 4-H meeting if I canI should put up some videos of Sippi, but I will once it's nice out again. 

Emily

P.S. I'm glad everyone is enjoying seeing her!  lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww She's so precious!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2008)

BBB, Is she starting to look Mini Rex yet!? Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, she is! I just love her! She's just so cute and looks like she's nosey! 

I'm so happy shehas done so well! I was so afraid for her, Lily and it's so sad about her siblings. She's truly a little blessing! 

Do their little heads have like a mohawk of hair or little boney area? (from one of the other photos?)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 25, 2008)

She is nosey! lol. Her face is just like her daddys, big and boney! Yes she does have that little mohawk! I call her Alfalfa-Rae lol. It's too cute. 

Yes I am so happy that she has survived  !


----------



## BSAR (Feb 25, 2008)

She is really just the cutest little thing! Especially when she runs!! We are trying to find a middle name that fits her so if you guys have any ideas we would appreciate that!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it was a mohawk! Bo got one a few times when he's molted! I love mini-rex they are so funny!

Well you couldn't name her Kalea Forest - RUN FOREST RUN!

You might not get that - you might be too young to remember that movie!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 25, 2008)

BBB, I've seen the movie, but nope, lol, I don't understand your joke, hehe  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 25, 2008)

oh oh oh! Last night Kalea didn't sleep in her "bedroom" (aka. Nestbox) She slept under/on her pink towel outside the box! She's sleeping on her pink towel now, and Lily is laying beside her. Kalea just LOVES that towel! She always sleeps with it! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Feb 25, 2008)

I kinda get it. Yeah i like that mid name even though she is a girl. It sounds pretty cute! Kalea-Rae Forest.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

*You said she likes to run - and everyone thinks of Forest Gump running *

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> BBB, I've seen the movie, but nope, lol, I don't understand your joke, hehe
> 
> Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2008)

bumping this to get more pictures...

Peg


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2008)

oh sorry everyone! lol. I took pictures yesterday and I was going to upload them, but ended up forgetting, sorry! Here they are! Enjoy! **Note: The last two pictures are sort of blurry, sorry for that! 

These were taken yesterday, when she was 24 days old. 


















Enjoy! More to come of some of her outside adventures, the next time it's nice out!  

Emily


----------



## love4bunnies (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh she is gorgeous.I love Mini Rex.

But you could say i love all bunnies but Mini Rex and Holland Lops are my fav.:biggrin2:

Keep us updated on her progress.Good luck.:bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Awwwwww She's so adorable!


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Awwww how sweet - I love her LOL


----------



## lilangelhotots (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!! She is absolutely gorgeous.:inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Mini-rex :inlove:So adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

We can maybe get some more bungorgeous baby pics of her today!!!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so I have Kalea and Savannah up at the house right now. I took a ton of pictures. Mostly of Kalea. I will download them on the computer after I take them back outside. 

Kalea is sure acting like a baby bunny! She is getting into everything, chewing on everything and very curious! She really likes Savannah and was following her around a bit, but Savannah doesn't like her, she was trying to nibble her a sniff her butt and charging at her a bit when Kalea came into her little "area". Kalea is just a baby though and doesn't know not to leave Savannah alone.

So I will have the pics up by 7:00 hopefully!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok here are the pictures of Kalea and Savvy's indoor adventure together! Complete with captions!







Here is Savannah! I love this picture of her!




Here is Kalea peeking out of her box to get a bite of banana!




Kalea just hanging out!




Kalea on her back!




Savannah on RO.




Kalea on RO.




Giving kisses!




Cleaning herself! :camera

I took more but they aren't as good. Maybe I will post them tomorrow! I hope you enjoy this pics from today!opcorn2


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

:shock:

Must

resist

bunnapping!

:inlove:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol! She is such a character! She tried eating everything she could get her little mouf on, including my glasses and a litle toy boat, the rug and several other things!!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a really cute pic of kalea I forgot:




She is trying to look over the pillow! She is looking at me like " I want to run with Aunty Savannie!"


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww cute pictures! I thought you got another one of her taking a bite of nanners when i was in there? 

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2008)

She is adorable!! What a sweetheart. All baby bunnies are soft, but she must be incredibly so since she's a rex. Did anything ever come of the dot of color on her nose, or is she all white now?

Also, I don't think it's safe to give a rabbit her age bananas... You're supposed to wait until they're 6 months old to feed them treats, fruits or veggies. My Tallulah is 4 months old and she's still never tasted veggies or fruits. I'm also a little concerned that Savannah could hurt her since she's so tiny still. Maybe it would be best to let them play at different times or at least separately.

Are you going to keep Kalea or find her a home when she's old enough?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

Kalea is precious! and not spoiled at all is she?

Savannah is SO pretty too!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks! We just let Kalea have a little bite. Not that big so yeah. Uhm she is actually all white now. I think it was just part of her nose! Yeah she is sooo soft!! I was careful not to let Savannah get to close to Kalea and if she did I took Kalea away, plus I made a little pen thing for Kalea to be seperate from Savannah. 

We are going to be selling Kalea, it is going to be hard though because her and Lily get along so great! They are always snuggling with each other and eating together. It will be hard to wean her. We would really like to keep her but we are going to sell her and Bruce and Artie and get two polish (one girl, one boy) and a female EL to breed and show. My mom says we have to get rid of some to get some more. I am going to see if Bruce's old owner wants him back since her younger sister had a really hard time selling us Bruce. I really love Bruce and don't want to sell him, but he would probably be happy back with his old owners. 

Kalea isn't very spoiled! We haven't played with her as much as we usually do with the babies, I guess because it is just her. And we are on here a lot now to.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 17, 2008)

Well since we haven't updated this blog thing for awhile, I decided I would put some more pics on and let you know how Kalea is doing.

Kalea is doing really great, getting into things and running and binkying like crazy! She is so cute! And she keeps getting a stronger bond with Mama, which is going to make seperation kinda hard.

Ok here are some pics of the litte Disney Princess:




Here is Kalea getting a close up! Notice that little boat near her? She found that in a pile of things in my room and tried pulling it out. And then she tried eating stuff at the bottom, dust and stuff. So I told her that I would clean it out and let her use it for her food. And she does eat out of it quite a bit! So does Lily but I don't think Kalea likes sharing her food bowl with Mama.




Here is Lily protecting her baby.




Here is Kalea getting some grub!




Here is Bruce, he and Kalea look so much alike!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 17, 2008)

I have had babies eat veggies before they even tasted pellets. I fined if you start them on veggies or any treat when they start pellets they grow stronger digestion tracks. Most every person with rabbits I have talked to have protested this saying it is wrong for bunnies under 4 months to have anything but pellets but this in my opinion is just dumb, they can have a bad reaction to anything at anytime. I start them young and have never had a problem.

She is very cute Emily :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, BunnyBunBub! My sister (amanda) is BSAR, who posted those pictures though... Hehe. 

Emily


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I know but I couldn't remember her name. Thought it was Amanda but didn't wanna look like a total idiot by calling her the wrong thing.

I know you two from SC(long time ago), I am Greenstar.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh really!? That's cool. You have good memory, lol. 

Emily


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really, in the last 2 years my memory has went horrible. I have great long term memory but short term is horrible, I can say something and the next second I can be asked what I said and I can't remember. They are like "No, really, what did you say?" and I am just like "I really can't remember :?". Ehh


----------



## BSAR (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok so since we haven't updated this for awhile I decided I would put up some new pics of Kalea. 







Here is one of Kalea on Monday I think. This is her new cage!! We are starting to wean her. 

I can't seem to find the other pics of her from yesterday so I will have to go upload those.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 27, 2008)

She's adorable! 

Did you ever say what color her eyes are? Sorry if you did already, I might have missed it.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks!! Her eyes are red. But when she is in bright light, like outside they seem to turn a light blueish purple. It is pretty cute.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 6, 2008)

Well since we haven't updated this with pics for a while I thought i would do so today. So her are some recent pic of Kalea:




Playing in the snow for the first time. These snow pics were a couple of weeks ago.




Checking things out!




Baby bunny pawprints!

I will get some more pics of her later and maybe even some video!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

She certainly has grown.....hasn't she?

I know nothing about minirex body type, etc. - but she's a cutie...


----------



## BSAR (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes she has!! I am going to get some pics and video of her today so expect those up by tomorrow!!!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok I was only able to get one picture of Kalea because she was being a crazy girl and running all around her cage and just didn't want to be messed with. (By the way her little cut in her mouth is healing very nicely!!!) I will have the pic up in just moment, would have had it up earlier but I had some dowloading issues!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay here is the pic:






Kalea-Rae munching on some hay! 

I will get some more pictures of her up in a few days! I can bring her out for a photo shoot!! I think that would be so fun with her! I will have to do i on Wednesday.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2008)

I just found this thread! lol. I really enjoyed it! She is so flippin cute! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 13, 2008)

You should post more pics of Kalea! She's gotting bigger, she was huge when I saw her today!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok so I finally did the photo shoot with Kalea. The pics aren't that good because she was being a stubborn girl, a typical baby!! So here are the pics!




Checking out the stuff!




Looking at things.




Eating nana and resting. (She didn't get the whole thing:biggrin2




Eating a nana to keep focused.




"I is mad!, Let me go!"




Look at those eyes!

Here are ones from the other set, one just of the set and then one of the mutated looking Kalea, she moved right when I snapped the camera! 




Baby set!




Mutated bunneh!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way Kalea is 9 weeks old today!!:balloons:


----------

